# Biodigestor experimental con botellas PET



## anajesusa (Sep 1, 2012)

Este pequeño biorreactor esta hecho con envases de gaseosas y agua mineral, es un modelo pequeño pero de buena utilidad ya que se podrán variar distintos parámetros para mejorar su rendimiento, es una maqueta funcional, produce metano.





Las tubuladuras que se usan  son las que en clínicas y sanatorios sirven para suministrar suero a las personas




En esta imagen puede verse cargadito de popo
Como el tamaño lo permite para acortar el tiempo de digestión lo he puesto en una estufa de cultivo autoconstruída








Este es un video mostrando la llama de metano
[youtube] 



[/youtube]
Como siempre el detalle de este trabajo, mas fotos y videos en  esta pagina que ya conosen
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/biodigestor-experimental-con-botellas-pet/
Saludos
César


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

y no hay peligro de explosión violenta?


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 2, 2012)

En caso de fabricar uno grande llevan una trampa, por si las moscas vio?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

Cesar dijo:
			
		

> lo he puesto en una estufa de cultivo autoconstruída


que es eso de la estufa ? le aporta calor al biodigestor? para que genere mas rapido el gas?


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 11, 2012)

Si, es un termostato electrónico que en su momento diseño el tigro negro, y como lo que no me sobra es paciencia, metí el BD en una heladera de vacunas con unas resistencias de 25W como calefactor. Acá hay mas información https://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/estufa-de-cultivo-para-microbiologia/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

haa como una yogurtera ¡¡¡ entendido


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 12, 2012)

Muy buen trabajo.

Ahora, yo que estuve en contacto con biodigestores y experimente con tachos de pintura de 20 lts.

Con esas botellas vas a generar muy poco biogas. Ahora algunas cosas que pueden ser útiles:


Si lo pintas de negro, vas a lograr mejor temperatura interna.

El gas va a salir con mucha humedad, por lo cual tenes que construir un decantador, para sacar esa humedad.

Necesitarías un recipiente que genere presión para el gas y puedas acomularlo.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 12, 2012)

Si es verdad se genera poco gas, la idea es hacer un prototipo para experimentar, podes variar la temperatura, distintos tipos de desechos, al ser tan pequeño se puede como en mi caso ponerlo en una incubadora. Este tipo de gas no se puede licuar como el caso del butano, lo que se genera hay que consumirlo.
Gracias por contestar.
César


----------

